# Surge Hair Revitalizer Plus 14



## brittanynic16 (Oct 24, 2003)

Anyone ever heard of this stuff. This is the link to a lady on the general relaxed hair care forum.

pub135.ezboard.com/frelaxhaircarefrm1.showMessage?topicID=2543.topic


----------



## Chipmunk (Oct 24, 2003)

Yes, I heard about it from here. I just started using it last week, so I don't have much to say about the product. It is supposed to (according to the bottle) increase hair growth, stop split ends and breakage. 

Let me see if I can find you some links.


----------



## Chipmunk (Oct 24, 2003)

Here are some threads:

Surge 1 

Surge 2 

Surge 3


----------



## brittanynic16 (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks! I really want to know about this product!


----------



## joyous (Oct 24, 2003)

I've been using Surge for a while and you do get excellent results. I think the Surge, in addition to the weave helped her to achieve such excellent results. I myself have worn a weave and gotten 5 inches of growth in less that 3 months. Good luck the product really does work.


----------



## miss_brown (Oct 24, 2003)

Hey y'all - thanks for the info and the links.  I'm definitely going to look for this product


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 24, 2003)

What took so long? Why aren't there raves about this product everywhere?!


----------



## Armyqt (Oct 24, 2003)

Sounds real interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Who makes this?  What does it look like?  Where can u buy it?    

I hope this isn't the beginning of my downward spiral back to PJism


----------



## sassygirl125 (Oct 24, 2003)

My bss sells 3 Surge products.  The spray, the cream moisturizer and an oil blend with a funny name.  The ingredients were similar to Hot 6, Wonder 8, Natural 7, etc.  I read the labels and left them on the shelf.  I can't remember what turned me off...

@ArmyQT:
Here's the spray


----------



## joyous (Oct 24, 2003)

Diamondchair3 also uses this product and says it works. Its distributed by C&amp;L USA, Philadelphia, PA. Their number is (888)816-8144. They also make a hair oil and hair lotion, which I haven't tried yet.


----------



## DDHair (Oct 24, 2003)

Someone did a post on Surge before, I guess no one paid attention.  I replied saying that I absolutely love the product, I think I have been getting increased growth since using for about 4 months now.  I bought some for my niece and within a week her scalp looked different, as if it were preparing to get some new growth (there was a wave pattern).  I think it has helped with less breakage and I like to compare it to Fantasia IC Anti-Breakage conditioner (it's a spray on too, and it has biotin in it like Surge).  I only buy the Surge spray, not the other products, because I like the spray's ingredients.  In Dallas there is a store where you can buy it for $3.99 in Oak Cliff.


----------



## DDHair (Oct 24, 2003)

Oh I forgot, it's best to use the spray twice a day (preferably on clean hair) and it is a good detangler.  Only thing is when I get my hair straightened, I have to mix it with grease or something, because the water in it will cause my hair to revert.


----------



## Nazarite27 (Oct 24, 2003)

I am a witness that this product does work.  My edges have grown in thick and full.  I am currently wearing braids, so I spray the SURGE on my scalp every other day, along with a massage and my new growth is substantial!! I would say that I noticed results in two weeks or less.  I also used West Indian Castor oil which may have contributed to the thickness of my edges.  This product is defintely a keeper!!  It does work!!


----------



## Armyqt (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks Sassygirl.  I'll keeped my eyes peeled for this one.  I used to use the same Fantasia leave-in some are comparing it to....I stopped to try something else out, but I really like it alot.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Oct 24, 2003)

Joy, do you get these results all the time?


----------



## brittanynic16 (Oct 24, 2003)

Is there anyone out there who has used it and not seen results? Yeah, and why is no one raving about it?


----------



## joyous (Oct 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*brittanynic16 said:* 
Is there anyone out there who has used it and not seen results? Yeah, and why is no one raving about it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

So far my results have been consistent. They only change if I get lazy and stop using it.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Oct 24, 2003)

How long is you hair now? Do you have any pictures?


----------



## joyous (Oct 24, 2003)

No, I don't have pictures. I'm a couple inches short of brastrap. I recently trimmed 1.5 inches to get more thickness.


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Oct 24, 2003)

Hey everyone, I made the post before about this product and I LOVE it. My hair only sheds during its cycles but my breakage has stopped considerably.


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Oct 24, 2003)

I have been raving about the product but I guess no one was listening  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Syke. But I dont think no one is raving about it because its hard to find. Its only sold in certain places.


----------



## ginger (Oct 25, 2003)

This stuff is GREAT, I'm  on my third bottle and have been getting consistent results(no miracles, but my growth using surge has been better than when I was taking a bunch of vitamins). I was wondering how long it would take before surge caught on.


----------



## CICI24 (Oct 25, 2003)

Good I have a little more than a half a bottle left in my cabinet from the summer. I'm going to try it again!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Oct 25, 2003)

I ordered it today so we will see.
Ginger, how much growth to you get?


----------



## joyous (Oct 25, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*ginger said:* 
This stuff is GREAT, I'm  on my third bottle and have been getting consistent results(no miracles, but my growth using surge has been better than when I was taking a bunch of vitamins). I was wondering how long it would take before surge caught on. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Hey Ginger! I see you're still going strong. I got lazy for a moment and stopped using my Surge and boy did I notice the difference.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Oct 25, 2003)

Diamond, how much growth do you get?


----------



## lunalight7 (Oct 25, 2003)

Im gonna get this when my Nioxin runs out.


----------



## LaSandi (Oct 25, 2003)

Poster: brittanynic16
Subject: Re: Surge Hair Revitalizer Plus 14

I ordered it today so we will see.
Ginger, how much growth to you get? <font color="666666">  </font>

Brittanynic16, Can you please tell me where you ordered it from.  I cannot seem to find it myself.

Thanks


----------



## metalkitty (Oct 25, 2003)

How does it smell? And does anyone know if Payne's BS takes money orders?


----------



## brittanynic16 (Oct 25, 2003)

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/paynesbeautysupply-salon/suharepl14.html

This is the web address


----------



## LaSandi (Oct 25, 2003)

Lordy Lordy...I am losing my mind...I already ordered this yesterday from paynesbeautysupply.  I totally forgot...Got an email today saying they sent it out already.  Geez...I have to get off this board for a while..getting myself all mixed up!! LOL


----------



## Armyqt (Oct 25, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*LaSandi said:* 
Lordy Lordy...I am losing my mind...I already ordered this yesterday from paynesbeautysupply.  I totally forgot...Got an email today saying they sent it out already.  Geez...I have to get off this board for a while..getting myself all mixed up!! LOL








[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## 2436 (Oct 27, 2003)

If I'M not mistaken Walgreens was suppose to start selling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Surge as of Sept.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Oct 27, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*2436 said:* 
If I'M not mistaken Walgreens was suppose to start selling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Surge as of Sept. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks!  Trying to remember the name of the oil and the moisturizer was driving me crazy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are called  Lotion Motion and Woojee Cream.


----------



## joyous (Oct 27, 2003)

bump


----------



## brittanynic16 (Oct 27, 2003)

Got mines today. Yeah


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Oct 27, 2003)

just ordered mine...(sigh), i'm such a sucker...


----------



## teenie (Oct 27, 2003)

I just went and got mine from the bss for 4.99!!!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Oct 27, 2003)

Lucky You


----------



## missykeyana (Oct 27, 2003)

I just sent in my order....12.94 with shipping but I can't deny the results these ladies are raving about!  Also, I feel better about ordering from Payne because all the comments left on the site have been raves. I can't wait!!!


----------



## lunalight7 (Oct 27, 2003)

Have there been any reports on long term use of this product?  Like what may happen if one stops using it?


----------



## soulchild (Oct 27, 2003)

Sorry if this has been answered already, but, Does it encourage growth by stimulating the scalp or by strengthening the strands?

I'm gonna have to check if my Walgreens carry's this (probably doesn't though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Isis (Oct 27, 2003)

I want to know how you apply it.  Do you spray it on your hair or scalp, or both?  Is it something that is used during one's hair regime on wash day?  Or used everyday.


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Oct 27, 2003)

i use to everyday and every where. its a spray bottle.


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Oct 27, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*BahamaMama said:* 
just ordered mine...(sigh), i'm such a sucker... 

[/ QUOTE ]

where did you order it from. they sell it where i'm from but i cant get there right now and i am running out.


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Oct 27, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*brittanynic16 said:* 
Diamond, how much growth do you get? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know that its alot but i dont know if its a combination of vits and teh spray but it did help with the breakage alot. all i know is that i cant put my fingers through my new growth. its that much.


----------



## joyous (Oct 27, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*soulchild said:* 
Sorry if this has been answered already, but, Does it encourage growth by stimulating the scalp or by strengthening the strands?

I'm gonna have to check if my Walgreens carry's this (probably doesn't though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

[/ QUOTE ]

The directions say to part the hair and then spray the scalp. Stimulates and promotes growth. It can be used as a detangler also after washing. A lot of the ladies don't like it as a leave in because they say it makes their hair feel dry.


----------



## Shinka (Oct 27, 2003)

maybe it's the biotin that encourages the growth for this product

the ingredients
Biotin, Keratin Protein, Aloe Vera and Muccopolysaccharides.

and the protein and aloe vera strengthens

I have no idea what is the "M" ingredient.


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Oct 28, 2003)

lol, i just read the whole post so that helped. I just ordered two more bottles. i feel better now.


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Oct 28, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*joyous said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*soulchild said:* 
Sorry if this has been answered already, but, Does it encourage growth by stimulating the scalp or by strengthening the strands?

I'm gonna have to check if my Walgreens carry's this (probably doesn't though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

[/ QUOTE ]

The directions say to part the hair and then spray the scalp. Stimulates and promotes growth. It can be used as a detangler also after washing. A lot of the ladies don't like it as a leave in because they say it makes their hair feel dry. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i think it would leave your hair dry if you dont add some type of oil to it. i alway spray and then seal in the moisture with hot six.


----------



## lunalight7 (Oct 28, 2003)

The protein on a daily basis doesnt hurt your hair?  Just wondering...


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2003)

Here is one definition on muccopolysaccharides:

"MSM contributes to the production of ground substance (muccopolysaccharides) which keeps connective tissue intact."


----------



## teenie (Oct 28, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*lunalight7 said:* 
The protein on a daily basis doesnt hurt your hair?  Just wondering... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Apparently keratin protein doesnt because I can think of 2, but their are many leave ins (Motions Nourish or something and Breakfree) that have keratin protein.


----------



## harlemglitz (Oct 28, 2003)

Hey ladies first things first.. My name is spelled wrong on here but on ezboard.com its HARLEMGLITZ.

If you check on there you will see my pics and post. But to answer some of the things that I read on here I'm gonna cut and paste some of my post.

(10/23/03 9:29 am)
Reply | Edit   4 1/2 inches in less than 2 months
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Believe it or not. It sounds crazy but my hair grew about 5 inches in a month. NO i'm not pregnant and I am not taking vitamins. If fact I have the dryness hair in the world.

Here is the scoop. I was in my favorite beauty supply show and I was running my mouth about products with a worker. SHe was telling how her hair was thinning because of chemicals and stuff. We was talking about the famous MOSKA OIL. I happened to look at her hair and ask was it fake cuz it look too healthy. Well she shoed me this product called SURGE HAIR REVITALIZER PLUS 14. I brought it for $5.99 and was scared to use it. I'm like, oh god i wasted my money. So I said let me spray it somewhere that if my hair fell out you couldnt tell. So I put in the back of my head where my hair is always thicker. I took my weave out to wash my hair and almost fainted. IT WAS 100% virgin hair there! OH yeah I forgot to mention, after I sprayed it in the back and knew i wasnt allergic to it i put in the front of my hair. The front of my hair is very healthy and surprisly getting longer. ( no matter how long my hair was the front was always shorter.) 

10/25/03 8:53 am)
Reply | Edit    Re: 4 1/2 inches in less than 2 months
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 I Know it sounds weird. Because before I used the product I used the phytospecific relaxer to tame my hair ( not relax.) So my hair wasn't thick at all at the roots. I do have pictures of my hair after I brushed it out a million times. The only catch is you won't be able to see my scalp (hair too thick). I did however put together a "Hair diary". So.... after I "X" my face off and find some web space I'll up load it. I found about 20 pictures on my pc. 

Here are the ingredients:
BIOTIN, KERATIN PROTEIN, ALOE VERA, MUCCOPOLYSACCHARIDES, WATER, CETRIMONIUM CHIORIDE, PROPYLENE GLYCOL, VEGAETABLE PROTEIN, POLYQUATEMIUM-7, FRANGANCE, METHYLPARABEN, PROPYLPARABEN, CITRIC ACID, SODIUM PCA

Here is what the bottle looks like : shop.store.yahoo.com/payn...D96%.html

And I do agree it some weird %%&amp; going on. I always had hair that grew fast. We talking a relaxer every 3 weeks, 4 weeks was the longest I could go. But this tops  the cake! Can you tell the real from the fake? Bet ya can't! Just wait until you see the changes I've been thru.

Maybe I need to get an EPT cuz I'm so lazy. (just kidding... I think?)
http://www.koolpages.com/glitz2glam/scan0001x.jpg

http://www.koolpages.com/glitz2glam/IM000617.jpg


http://www.koolpages.com/glitz2glam/IM000605.jpg


http://www.koolpages.com/glitz2glam/IM000606x.jpg 


http://www.koolpages.com/glitz2glam/IM000613.jpg 


http://www.koolpages.com/glitz2glam/IM000682x.jpg 


http://www.koolpages.com/glitz2glam/IM001050x.jpg


http://www.koolpages.com/glitz2glam/IM001056x.jpg


http://www.koolpages.com/glitz2glam/IM001059x.jpg 


http://www.koolpages.com/glitz2glam/bun.jpg


http://www.koolpages.com/glitz2glam/bun2.jpg

*****CUT AND PASTE -IF LINK DOES WORK****
IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS MAKE SURE TO HAVE THE PIC#. THE ONES WITH THE LONG HAIR IS BEFORE I CUT THE RELAXER OFF. THE NAPPY LOOKING PIC WITH THE PINK SHIRT IS BEFORE I STARTED USING "10 IN ONE CONDITIONER" AND JOHN FRIEDA'S "RELAX SERUM". YOU CAN PRETTY MUCH TELL AFTER LOOKING AT ALL OF THEM THE ORDER. 

OKAY THIS SUCKS! THE LINK DOESN'T TAKE YOU ANYWHERE. i'M WORKING ON IT.

OKAY GALS...CUT AND PASTING WORKED FOR ME.

I got more health problems than my great-grandmother. Didn't change my health. Like I said my hair grows faster than the average person. Nothing is guaranteed! You figure if my hair grows two inches a month, then a product can "help", strengthen, or "promote hair growth." It's possible. Like I said, I sprayed it in the back of my hair and that's where I saw the results. I had just tamed my hair with a relaxer and I used a relaxing balm after ever wash so my roots were not "wavy" at all. Shoot! I didn't believe it at all. But I know other people that used it and I saw their hair. So I said what the hell.... and tried it in a spot that wouldn't be noticeable if my hair fell out. 

Here are the only other products that I use:

Johnson and Johnson No more Tears shampoo
John Fredia Relax Blow Drying Cream
Ten in One Conditioner
Burts Bees Avocado Conditioner ( ran out didn't use it in a mth- edges only)
Dark and Lovely Naturally Mist ( when my scalp gets itchy)


As far as my health... I have a hyperthyroid so my hair should be coming out or thinning and that's not the case. Could it be my hair texture? 

Propylene glycol ( same thing/ similar to minoxidil found in ROGAINE) 
**** ROGAINE HAS A PREGNANCY WARNING_ THIS ONE DOESN"T)

http://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/household/brands?tbl=chem&amp;id=47&amp;query=Propylene

Sodium PCA
http://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/household/brands?tbl=chem&amp;id=948&amp;query=Sodium

Polyquaternium( so many all used for personal use) 

http://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/household/brands?tbl=chem&amp;id=813

http://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/household/brands?tbl=chem&amp;id=866


http://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/household/brands?tbl=chem&amp;id=1833

http://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/household/brands?tbl=chem&amp;id=1017

http://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/household/brands?tbl=chem&amp;id=1095

I think I also said in my other two attempts that I know not everything that is sold is GOOD even if it works. That's why I used a lil in the back. I do have sensitive skin but nothing has happened ( yet at least.)

Oh yeah. I will have more pictures in about a week or two. I'll try to wait for a relative to come over so they can take the picture. When I take them you really can't see my hair as a whole because my hair is different lengths. Plus I need some close ups for proof (lol.)

The most recent pics are the ones in the black tank top. I know my hair looks crazy but it is not combed. I was blow drying while taking the pic.  The hair is longer than what the picture shows. Hmmm... and believe it or not my ends looks crazy but they aren't split. I just have weird ass hair. 

I gotta SCREAM... I think my mother is right. I do have a hair obsession. I really shared my pictures with your gals. They are horrible.


----------



## CORBINS (Oct 28, 2003)

harlemglitz, I would really love to see your pictures, but I can't view anything!  Can you post them a different way?


----------



## CORBINS (Oct 28, 2003)

harlemglitz, I would really love to see your pictures, but I can't view anything!  Can you post them a different way?


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi Harlemglitz, it's Isis!  Thanks for sharing this with LHCF and welcome!


----------



## harlemglitz (Oct 28, 2003)

Cut and paste the link. The webserver is weird.


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2003)

I can see the pictures!  You need to copy and paste the URL into your browser.


----------



## teenie (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes Harlemglitz thank you for sharing I am trying to get all of the info I can on this product.  I called them the gave me their web address its surgehaircare.com he said it will be completely functional in a week.


----------



## harlemglitz (Oct 28, 2003)

Hey thanks... I'm gonna bookmark it and share it with ezboard.com


----------



## harlemglitz (Oct 28, 2003)

I went to the site. I find it weird that they didn't mention Propylene glycol. I think that's what makes the hair grow.


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Oct 28, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*lunalight7 said:* 
The protein on a daily basis doesnt hurt your hair?  Just wondering... 

[/ QUOTE ]

lol, I just realized it has all that protein in it. I guess it doesnt. I have not had any bad affects from it like my hair breaking or coming out.


----------



## DDHair (Oct 28, 2003)

Halremglitz,
It does have Propylene glycol in it, I just read my bottle to check.  What does that do for your hair?


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2003)

I called the number and the owner said this product really works in 14 days guaranteed.  He'll have more info about Surge on his site soon.


----------



## joyous (Oct 28, 2003)

Welcome to the board Harlemglitz. I also read your post on RHC and I'm glad you got excellent results. I'm on my third bottle of Surge and for me it works. It does everything it says it will. A couple of the ladies here have been using it for a while and we've sent pm's about our results. Actually this was posted quite a while ago here, but this time it finally caught on. I know different products work for different people so I'm happy with your success.

p.s I usually do seal it in with moisture...thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2003)

Joyous, how long was it before you saw results and what kind of results did you get?


----------



## DDHair (Oct 28, 2003)

Oh okay I see you were saying that those ingredients are in there according to your previous post, but what does that stuff do for your hair, that glycol stuff?


----------



## Shinka (Oct 28, 2003)

it makes since why it works

it has biotin, MSM, and  great mositurizer (p. glycol) and protein.  Many of you take these pills, now it just being absorbed from the scalp.

It shounds great, but I not going to buy it for the same reasons I don't want to buy the vitamins.  I just going to let my body do it's thing for itself.


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2003)

http://www.dermaxime.com/propylene_glycol.htm

Propylene glycol (PG, Propan-1,2-diol, Propylenglycolum)
This much talked about product, together with all other glycols and glycerol, is a humectant or humidifying agent, solvent and delivery ingredient used in cosmetics.



Since it can penetrate the outermost layer of the skin and carry the active ingredients into deeper layers of the epidermis it is an extremely common ingredient in cosmetics and is found in a variety of products.

In the cosmetic industry propylene glycol is used in very small amounts to keep products from melting or freezing in extreme temperatures and assists the active ingredients in a product to penetrate the skin.

Propylene glycol further enhances the performance of Sodium PCA in absorbing and retaining moisture in the skin. It is a synthetic compound and some individuals may find that it irritates the skin if used in high concentrations.

Only minute amounts of propylene glycol are added to cosmetic preparations, which is nowhere near the estimated acceptable daily intake of 25 mg per kg as established in the 17th Report of the Joint FAO/WHO Expert Committee on Food Additives, 1974.

If a too high concentration is used, it can be irritating to the skin, but the way in which we use it, it poses no problem of possible skin irritation.


----------



## joyous (Oct 28, 2003)

Isis, I actually saw results within 14 days just as stated on the bottle. I could actually see hair coming in around my hairline and my sides which have always been a problem grew. My hair always grows pretty quickly when cared for properly but with this I saw a significant difference. I'm sorry I can't tell you in terms of inches but I'm natural and I usually don't measure from month to month only when I press occassionally.


----------



## debyjay (Oct 28, 2003)

This sounds so amazing. First I'm going to check my bss on flatbush ave and if they don't have I'll purchase it online


----------



## harlemglitz (Oct 28, 2003)

Well I guess I don't have to answer... thanks Isis


----------



## brittanynic16 (Oct 28, 2003)

Wow! It really works in 14 days. I just started using it yesterday with my scalp massages! Can't wait to see the results. I would much rather do this then take all those pills.


----------



## ms_kenesha (Oct 28, 2003)

Gosh darnit!  Y'all are going to make me spend more money again!  Should I wait to get this when I'm out of braids or should I use it while I'm in braids as well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I think I'll use it after my braids and after I get a fresh touch-up then I can see how much my hair grows with freshly relaxed hair I'll be able to see the Surge new growth better as opposed to my braid new growth mixed in.  Great idea, Kenesha   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Everyone you can ignore my rambling on to myself


----------



## harlemglitz (Oct 28, 2003)

My mem name is killing me. Can I not change it? My login name is correct. I had to get it off my chest.


----------



## harlemglitz (Oct 28, 2003)

Here is my lastest message from Ezboard.com:

I took a track out and my hair is about 1/2 to an inch longer than last tuesday. I am not lying! We all know when you get a weave and braid the hair , the braid is "stuck" to the scalp. One of my braids is off my scalp that much. And you better believe my hair was braided tight cuz i had to take a mortin.

Remember last week I said it all over my hair for the second time. It sounds TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE!


----------



## harlemglitz (Oct 28, 2003)

Let me add that's only one spot. The rest seems to be growing but not at that rate.


----------



## harlemglitz (Oct 28, 2003)

My grandmother always told me I had growing dandruff. Has anyone been told this ? Is it true? When my hair grows ( a good  amount of new growth) it itches. Not badly but a lil. She always tells me to part my hair and let it "breathe."

I am asking because in all the areas that grew a lot thats the case.


----------



## harlemglitz (Oct 28, 2003)

All I have to say is OH MY GOD! I took out a braid flat ironed it and my hair has never tooked so GOOD. I can do the hair knot thing. I was actually pulling my hair to see if it would break off.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks Halremglitz! You are making me more excited by the minute!


----------



## harlemglitz (Oct 28, 2003)

Rem don't over do it. Spray your hair here and there. You never know what can happen. So far I'm fine and my hair looks better, but I still have my fingers crossed.


----------



## soulchild (Oct 28, 2003)

So, you spray all over, not just your scalp?


----------



## brittanynic16 (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes


----------



## harlemglitz (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes. I sprayed it on my scalp. I also applied throughout my hair twice ( 2/3 week gap) after shampooing.


----------



## CORBINS (Oct 28, 2003)

I just found this product in a local BS. I'm gonna use it on my daughter's hair as well.  My youngest has really short hair despite the fact that my husband is mixed.  I'm sure if this product works as well as everyone is saying then her hair is definately gonna grow.  I'll post before and after photos!


----------



## harlemglitz (Oct 28, 2003)

NOOOOO! Never use products on kids that's younger than 16 or 18. I learn in High school that supposedly that's why "black"  girls (little) develop early. Besides, most products you buy that alter your appearance normally says either 12 or 18. I mean the choice is yours. If anything try Moska oil mixed with coconut oil as a daily stimulate. Plus you can mix it in with ya fav conditioner. Also, try Better for Braids Braid spray. Make sure its the one that contains BIOSULFUR. I used that on my daughter when she pulls he hair out. Hey the choice is yours. Short hair is better than no hair. Just be advised especially being that this stuff is new.


----------



## soslychic (Oct 28, 2003)

What is moska oil? I've never heard of this. Where can you get it?


----------



## harlemglitz (Oct 28, 2003)

Moska oil AKA Aceite De Moska. Good question. All i can tell you is it's not a Spanish, Latino, or Hispanic person that doesn't know about it. My daughter was born and everyone assumed she didn't have alot of hair. Every time I meant some that was of Hispanic they told me repeatedly to use the moska oil. Another name for it fly oil. In Spanish the word for fly is mosca. Lets hope its not that! But anyway, you can find it in any "Spanish" community or voodoo/ "spiritual" store. It's REALLY cheap and like I said ealier it works. It's safe too because you can use it one a newborn. Even my daughter's doctor ( male) suggested it after he saw what she did to her head. I'll try to put pictures up of her so you can see the outcome. ME and my miracles! I know somebody is what's up with this girl.


----------



## harlemglitz (Oct 28, 2003)

Once again koolpages wont let me link so if you wanna see her hair please cut and paste. 

She had a bad happen of pulling her hair when she got mad when she was smaller. In Janiuary she got her first ear infection in both ears. Since then its been recurrent and she stated pulling again. As you will she by her 1st bday (March 2003) she scalp was visible. So when she pulls I grow it!
http://www.koolpages.com/glitz2glam/IM000122.jpg 

http://www.koolpages.com/glitz2glam/IM000321.jpg

http://www.koolpages.com/glitz2glam/IM000390.jpg

http://www.koolpages.com/glitz2glam/IM000502.jpg

http://www.koolpages.com/glitz2glam/IM001079.jpg

http://www.koolpages.com/glitz2glam/IM001082.jpg


When I get the chance I'll sign up for free webspacee elsewhere! I guess tha't why its free. Whwn you send a vistor to ya link it takes them to another


----------



## soulchild (Oct 28, 2003)

Theres an article around here somewhere on what I think you're refering to harlemglitz.  

But, no, products in general won't make them develop early though lol.


----------



## harlemglitz (Oct 28, 2003)

Yeah I know "in general" but products can affect ones health.  Maybe it is doesn't  make a girl "develop" ealier. But products can change hormone levels . Too much of anything is bad. And it's clear that if a product is "making your hair grow" Then its in your blood. After all hair is dead cells. Think about the whole patch phenomenon. The substances are absorb through the skin into the blood.


But hey so many people put crap like relaxers in their toddlers hair. I guess it really doesn't matter. 

I wonder if its not harmful because  beauty is a multi-billion dollar industry?

YOUR SESSION HAS ENDED WITH DR. GLITZ


----------



## JazzAngel (Oct 28, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*harlemglitz said:* 

I wonder if its not harmful because the beauty is a multi-billion dollar industry?

YOUR SESSION HAS ENDED WITH DR. GLITZ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]


LOL!!!  You are funny!  

I can't wait to see your pictures.  I just got the surge today.  I was not looking for it but once my eyes landed on it I got excited and bought it.  

Let's see.


----------



## candycane (Oct 28, 2003)

harlemglitz,

your baby is so cute!

Candycane


----------



## harlemglitz (Oct 28, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*candycane said:* 
harlemglitz,

your baby is so cute!

Candycane 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks


----------



## lunalight7 (Oct 29, 2003)

Have any of u ladies had adverse effects when using this product after getting a touchup?  Im wondering about the combo of relaxer and this product...


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Oct 29, 2003)

i just gave myself a relaxer so to be safe i will wait three days before i use it.


----------



## Isis (Oct 29, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*joyous said:* 
Isis, I actually saw results within 14 days just as stated on the bottle. I could actually see hair coming in around my hairline and my sides which have always been a problem grew. My hair always grows pretty quickly when cared for properly but with this I saw a significant difference. I'm sorry I can't tell you in terms of inches but I'm natural and I usually don't measure from month to month only when I press occassionally. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks Joyous!  This is amazing!  I'll put this on my list (I'm on the product challenge )


----------



## Isis (Oct 29, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*harlemglitz said:* 
Well I guess I don't have to answer... thanks Isis 

[/ QUOTE ]

You're welcome Harlemglitz.  I just happened to be looking for the answer myself and posted it when I saw the question about the glycol.

See what you done did?!  You have two boards of ladies all excited and placing their orders!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I'm on a product challenge 'till December! But it's on my list!


----------



## ginger (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey Joyous, yes girl I am still on the Surge bandwagon and still seeing good results.

 I have to say that before using Surge I was getting an average 1/4 inch a month taking vitamins and caring for my hair, with Surge I have doubled my growth (I'm not as consistant as I should be and I'm being conservative because I don't really measure  my growth ).
The pj in me caused me to buy the first bottle, but it was the results that caused me to buy the second and the third.
I had a little spot in the front of my hairline that was bald from relaxer damage, it has filled in completely, my hair is thicker and the roots are healthy and stronger.
I don't use it as a leave-in although the bottle says you can...the protien was a little too much for my hair, but my hair  responds to it as a nightly scalp spray ( my hair is weird).
 I have been using it for several month now and haven't had any adverse reactions .... I'm allergic to everything!!!
I just finished parting my hair and applying it to my scalp. I usually let my hair hang loose for a little while to air dry before I wrap it up for the night


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 29, 2003)

I have joined the ranks of the ladies that had to go out and buy some. I found it at Walgreens. Thanks 2436! I will keep you all posted on the results. I wanted to say though, I am already getting about 1 1/2 inches due to the biotin I take. So we will see how this goes!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Oct 29, 2003)

I really want an inch and a half! Hope this helps.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 29, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*brittanynic16 said:* 
I really want an inch and a half! Hope this helps. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Good Luck!


----------



## shelli4018 (Oct 29, 2003)

Darn it. I broke down and ordered Surge last night. One for me and one for my Mom. You should see my front door. I've had 3 packages delivered in as many weeks: UBH moisturizer creme, dew and the Hair Lady's plaits video.


----------



## 2436 (Oct 29, 2003)

Your Welcome dontspeakdefeat.  For those of you that live in the Greater Cleveland,Oh area you can purchase Surge at Longwood Beauty Supplies 27579 Euclid Ave (216) 261-2597


----------



## CORBINS (Oct 29, 2003)

Harlemglitz:  Do you have any evidence of children and certain products?  I would like to learn more of this effect on hormones in children due to the use of certain products.  It sounds interesting, I've never heard of anything like that before!  I guess I'll hold off on using it on my babies hair, I honestly didn't think that it could hurt.


----------



## NYCchild (Oct 29, 2003)

Ive heard of the hormone stuff and kids too many friends used to complain about this. now my kids only drink hormone and antibiotics free milk and chicken.(free range) expensive but peace of mind is better


----------



## teenie (Oct 29, 2003)

When I called the # on the bottle the guy said it didn't have any hormones in it because I had asked him if it was ok to use on my 10 year old and for pregnant or breastfeeding women to use...also, all of the ingredients are in other products that I'm sure we all use.


----------



## Boadicea (Oct 29, 2003)

Heading over to Walgreens after school


----------



## CORBINS (Oct 29, 2003)

I honestly don't see anything wrong with the product.  If using this is so bad then I should stop using other products as well!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Oct 29, 2003)

Wow! This thread has really grown. If makes me feel good when my threads do well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember when it was just a baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with only two responses. I am so proud.


----------



## harlemglitz (Oct 29, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*CORBINS said:* 
Harlemglitz:  Do you have any evidence of children and certain products?  I would like to learn more of this effect on hormones in children due to the use of certain products.  It sounds interesting, I've never heard of anything like that before!  I guess I'll hold off on using it on my babies hair, I honestly didn't think that it could hurt. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I had a memo from fda that my professor gavc me in 99. This was during the time when everyone was talking about the metals that are found in deodorant. I don't have the slightest clue to where it is because I moved. However, I was just making a point, anything that's CAN GROW not strengthen hair has to be in the blood. 

.You can look at it three ways. (1) over the counter products doesn't have any  affect on human physiology  (2) the hair growth theory (blood)   (3) Skin (dead keratinocytes)

Pretty much its to what extreme would you go to satisfy your child's cosmetic appearance. Would you pay $20,000 to make ya kid taller? 

Try it on your baby it may not hurt.


----------



## harlemglitz (Oct 29, 2003)

I just realized... I wasn't implying that surge has ADDED hormones to the product. But isn't hair growth tiggered by something? If so what? 

I'll keep my mouth shut from here on end.


----------



## debyjay (Oct 29, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*brittanynic16 said:* 
Wow! This thread has really grown. If makes me feel good when my threads do well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember when it was just a baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with only two responses. I am so proud. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Congrats!!! I can't wait for it to happen to me too. hehehe


----------



## EboniBBW56 (Oct 29, 2003)

Okay, so I don't use credit cards, and I live in upstate New York close to the Canadian border where there is absolutely nothing.  How can I get some of this Surge hair revitalizer?  Anyone know any place other than Payne's online that sells it?

Steph


----------



## teenie (Oct 29, 2003)

Walgreens


----------



## soulchild (Oct 29, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*brittanynic16 said:* 
Wow! This thread has really grown. If makes me feel good when my threads do well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember when it was just a baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with only two responses. I am so proud. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## soslychic (Oct 29, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*soulchild said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*brittanynic16 said:* 
Wow! This thread has really grown. If makes me feel good when my threads do well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember when it was just a baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with only two responses. I am so proud. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]









[/ QUOTE ]

And I thought I was the only one that ever felt like that!


----------



## Aerie17 (Oct 30, 2003)

I ordered this Sat eve and the order went out Monday morning.  It arrived today from Payne's Beauty Supply. Excellent, speedy, service!  My bottle says it contains the following:
Water, Cetrimonium Chloride,Propylene Glycol, Muccopolysaccharides, Hydrolized Keratin Protein, Hydrolized Vegetable Protein, Polyquaternium-7, Biotin, Fragrance, Methylparaben, Aloe Barbadensis Gel, Propylparagen, Citric Acid, Sodium PCA.  

Sounds like a pretty potent potion.  After washing and conditioning and moisturizing, I sprayed this on my scalp, edges and ends.  Locked it in with UBH cream moisturizer with Kemi Oyl and my hair is air drying soft and nice.  If I see some screamin' results in two weeks, you will hear about it!


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Oct 30, 2003)

Mine should be here tomorrow. At least thats what UPS says.
Also, someone asked this earlier but no one responded. For ppl using this product how long do you usually wait after your relaxer to apply. I know profective stuff says wait three days so should I do the same.


----------



## CORBINS (Oct 30, 2003)

I guess I'll just use it on myself.  I really don't mind about my children's appearance.  They have beautiful hair that had don't have any problems maintaining.  I was only gonna use it on my baby's hair because her hair is really short and if this product worked, then we'd definately see it in her hair.   Anyhow, I guess we have a Surge challenge going on here?


----------



## brittanynic16 (Oct 30, 2003)

Surge challege! Sounds like a plan! I'm in, who's with me?


----------



## DDHair (Oct 30, 2003)

Well I bought some for my niece and she is 11.  Her hair was breaking badly in the back, she has already had a relaxer (but she gets them infrequently), so whatever products I think will help her hair that has becomce damaged, especially if I have received good results with them, I get for her.  

The hair product would be the last thing I worry about when it comes to hormones for my niece, I could see if I was giving her protein shakes or the vitamins I take or something, but my niece (mainly due to heredity) is a big girl, I mean she is tall and solid.  When my ex-boyfriend was in college studying Civil Engineering, he was taking classes on water treatment and he told me then, that there are tons of hormones in water that have these kids growing and acting ridiculously.  I know that there is a lot of hormones in food too, so I probably wouldn't be that concerned with the hair products I put in the child's head as much as I would what they take orally the products that they intake on a daily basis, water and food.  I am just saying I don't think it is anything wrong with using very small amounts on your child's hair, and maybe the recommended usage for damaged hair.


----------



## Britt (Oct 30, 2003)

Im up i am going to get a bottle soon !


----------



## CORBINS (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks DDHair!  I agree.  I guess we can get some input on everyone's results...let's say around 30 November!  I can't wait to see what the results are!!  I honestly hope that this product really works!  I'm excited!!


----------



## DDHair (Oct 30, 2003)

I have received good results from Surge, I am on my 3rd bottle, and I don't plan on buying anymore until I get to Dallas, because there is a store where I can get it for $3.99 (as opposed to $5.99, at the store I pay at here in Houston).  With me transitioning, I think my hair would have broken off a long time ago, but I have managed to retain the health of my hair.  I notice a change within the 14 days and with my niece I noticed a change in her scalp within 1 week.  I hope that she can be my example, when I take her hair down at the end of the month or beginning of next month, I just know that it helped me tremendously with detangling and what seems to be less breakage.


----------



## debyjay (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm in on the Surge challenge starting November 1st.


----------



## EboniBBW56 (Oct 30, 2003)

I wonder if Walgreen's does mail order?  We don't even have a Walgreen's way up here in the middle of nowhere.  And I was just at WalMart - nada.


----------



## Chipmunk (Oct 30, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*EboniBBW56 said:* 
I wonder if Walgreen's does mail order?  We don't even have a Walgreen's way up here in the middle of nowhere.  And I was just at WalMart - nada. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You can order online from www.walgreens.com


----------



## soslychic (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks Chipmunk. My walmart didn't have it either.


----------



## bee (Oct 30, 2003)

Hi, ladies!  Noone has said what happens to your hair when you stop using it.  I read where a couple of people stopped noticing growth when they stopped using Surge.  Does that mean your hair will fall out if you use it and stop?!


----------



## Chipmunk (Oct 30, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*bee said:* 
Hi, ladies!  Noone has said what happens to your hair when you stop using it.  I read where a couple of people stopped noticing growth when they stopped using Surge.  Does that mean your hair will fall out if you use it and stop?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Are you saying that their hair stopped growing at all? Or that their hair stopped growing as fast?


----------



## brittanynic16 (Oct 30, 2003)

I am down for the first.


----------



## nicolemc71 (Oct 30, 2003)

Hi, is there anyone here that lives in Austin, Tx that knows where the Surge Hair Revitalizer can be bought or if there are any places in Texas that you can order from by phone. Thanks.


----------



## bee (Oct 30, 2003)

@chipmunk, I don't know if their hair just stopped growing or growing as fast.  I only read that the users of this product noticed a difference when they stopped using it.  My concern would be if I would continue to maintain the length I already have or will achieve w/ this product, only to lose all my hair when I stop using Surge.


----------



## joyous (Oct 30, 2003)

On occassion I slacked off and I didn't lose the growth I obtained. Of course my hair wasn't growing as fast but I didn't lose any either. Some of the other ladies like Diamondchair3,Ginger, DDHair, or HotCoCoGurl may be able to give you their results because they've been using it for a while also.I'm currently at the end of my third bottle.


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Surge Hair Revitalizer Plus 14 Challenge!*

I'm down for the...3rd? That's when the site says it will arrive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So whenever my surge arrives, it's on!
Although I wanted to wait until I got braids so I could see the progress even better...
Maybe I will wait afer all... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yeah, I think I'll wait


----------



## harlemglitz (Oct 30, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*DDHair said:* 
Well I bought some for my niece and she is 11.  Her hair was breaking badly in the back, she has already had a relaxer (but she gets them infrequently), so whatever products I think will help her hair that has becomce damaged, especially if I have received good results with them, I get for her.  

The hair product would be the last thing I worry about when it comes to hormones for my niece, I could see if I was giving her protein shakes or the vitamins I take or something, but my niece (mainly due to heredity) is a big girl, I mean she is tall and solid.  When my ex-boyfriend was in college studying Civil Engineering, he was taking classes on water treatment and he told me then, that there are tons of hormones in water that have these kids growing and acting ridiculously.  I know that there is a lot of hormones in food too, so I probably wouldn't be that concerned with the hair products I put in the child's head as much as I would what they take orally the products that they intake on a daily basis, water and food.  I am just saying I don't think it is anything wrong with using very small amounts on your child's hair, and maybe the recommended usage for damaged hair. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah it's true. Nothing is safe anymore. That's why so many people are sick. My whole thing is certain things you don't put on or in kids. But you are right about taking something orally. Skin you get less in the blood. But if you never used the relaxer than her hair may have not been damage. But like I said a baby or toddler is pushing it.


----------



## Whisper (Oct 30, 2003)

I purchased a bottle of Surge a couple of weeks ago, for the back left side of my hair....so I am down for the challenge to see the difference


----------



## Cami (Oct 30, 2003)

I purchased Surge14 just yesterday, but for some reason now I'm skeptical about it.  I've read that one of those ingredients are harmful in one of the original threads.  I know it starts with a p, and I think it said something to the affect that it's used in cleaning products.  The other ingredients are great, but I think the p ingredient that I'm talking about is the second one on the list which means it's potent.  I should be getting mine by early next week, but for some reason I think there's a catch and possibly a long term bad affect once you stop using it.  I'm glad to hear that it worked for everyone, I guess I'm just getting nervous...


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 30, 2003)

Count me in too!


----------



## ginger (Oct 31, 2003)

To those ladies that are concerned about the propylene glycol in this product, I think you should check the ingredients on some of the products you use, you might be surprised.

Just to name a few that I found in my bathroom
S curl activator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ORS carrot oil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fantasia Ice Pomade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fantasia deep penetrating moisturizer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These all have the p word in them. I respect your right to be concerned about the ingredients in any product, but this stuff is in hundreds of products....especially cosmetics. I found it in my foaming face wash, my facial scrub and in my face mask.

As always this is a personal choice and what works for one person does not work for everyone, but my personal experience has been very good. I have stopped using it for periods of time and haven't had my hair fall out or stop growing because of it. I'm no expert on ingredients, but my recommendation would be  to do the research and then make your own decision.


----------



## Aerie17 (Oct 31, 2003)

Propylene Glycol is in a ton of hair products...I have read up on it and it does not sound like it would do pretty things to the hair, but there are other ingredients which have a bad rap that my hair seems to do better with, like the dreaded mineral oil.  I think if you find that some ingredients definitely are not for you, then you should stay away from products that contain them.  I am still experimenting to find out what works and what doesn't work on my hair. I may find that this is a definite no-no, but won't know unless I try it.  When I described this as potent, I was referring to the protein ingredients.  It also has aloe vera, though way down on the list.  I think if you stop using the product there will not be a negative affect on the hair.  I looked up each ingredient and nothing in this product is "magic."  I think the process of adding protein, biotin and moisture to the hair twice a day, simply makes it softer and stronger and this may explain the affect it has on the hair.

I've bought the bottle, so I am in on the challenge until it is used up.  If it works, I will be singing its praises!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have been using this as a moisturizer and the UHB creme moisturizer to seal it in. It is already feeling stronger. I can tell because I braided my hair in 2 ponytails and the ends felt so strong it is amazing!


----------



## Isis (Oct 31, 2003)

I can't wait to hear all of your results!  As I mentioned, I'll get some when my product challenge is over.


----------



## Cami (Oct 31, 2003)

I must admit I am excited, but I guess it was something in the back of my head makin me a little nervous too.  But yes, a lot of hair products does contain propylen glycol.  I'm going to try it out and see how it works, if I like it I will continue to purchase it.


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ladies I'm in. How long will this challenge last?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 31, 2003)

Let's make it last until the end of the year. Maybe we should start a challenge thread too! Brittany do you want to do it?!


----------



## shelli4018 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm in! My order arrived yesterday and I used the product after my mid-week wash. It left my hair soft and detangled. Though I didn't use alot! I'm concentrating on 2 particularly slow growing areas of my hair (my hair grows slower on my right side). The bottle says to use it twice a day. So, I'll probably do that for my slow area. But spray once a day on the rest of my hair.


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Oct 31, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:* 
Let's make it last until the end of the year. Maybe we should start a challenge thread too! Brittany do you want to do it?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

End of the year like 2004 or next October?


----------



## harlemglitz (Oct 31, 2003)

Propylene Glycol is in baby lotion too. Yeah it is in everything.


----------



## candycane (Oct 31, 2003)

I quickly searched on line and found that propylene glycol is used in antifreeze as well.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Candycane


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 31, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*HotCoCoGurl130 said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:* 
Let's make it last until the end of the year. Maybe we should start a challenge thread too! Brittany do you want to do it?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

End of the year like 2004 or next October? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Dec 2003


----------



## Chipmunk (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll join the challenge, that's when I'll be taking my current braids out.


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Oct 31, 2003)

That sounds good to me!!!


----------



## offthechainliz (Oct 31, 2003)

It's weird how I purchased this bottle  over 3 months ago used it a few times after a wash as a leave in and never paid attention to it again. 
n-e-ways i guess I'm in the challenge since I already have a bottle but this time I'll follow the instructions, especially since how everyone is talking about it


----------



## missykeyana (Oct 31, 2003)

Monday Monday Monday!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## DDHair (Oct 31, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*harlemglitz said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*DDHair said:* 
Well I bought some for my niece and she is 11.  Her hair was breaking badly in the back, she has already had a relaxer (but she gets them infrequently), so whatever products I think will help her hair that has becomce damaged, especially if I have received good results with them, I get for her.  

The hair product would be the last thing I worry about when it comes to hormones for my niece, I could see if I was giving her protein shakes or the vitamins I take or something, but my niece (mainly due to heredity) is a big girl, I mean she is tall and solid.  When my ex-boyfriend was in college studying Civil Engineering, he was taking classes on water treatment and he told me then, that there are tons of hormones in water that have these kids growing and acting ridiculously.  I know that there is a lot of hormones in food too, so I probably wouldn't be that concerned with the hair products I put in the child's head as much as I would what they take orally the products that they intake on a daily basis, water and food.  I am just saying I don't think it is anything wrong with using very small amounts on your child's hair, and maybe the recommended usage for damaged hair. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah it's true. Nothing is safe anymore. That's why so many people are sick. My whole thing is certain things you don't put on or in kids. But you are right about taking something orally. Skin you get less in the blood. But if you never used the relaxer than her hair may have not been damage. But like I said a baby or toddler is pushing it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Girl it ain't the relaxer that broke her hair as much as improper care.  She really doesn't have anyone around that can take really good care of her hair, but when I move back I hope to get her hair back on track!  

As far as hair growth after Surge goes, I haven't noticed any problems.  Well maybe because the only thing I have done since using it, is maybe using it less (laziness).  I would think that if anything maybe after your scalp realizes that you are not using it, your hair just doesn't grow the same way (as fast), but I seriously doubt it will fall out or anything, like with any other oil or product (that's not like Rogaine) that aids growth.

In Texas there are a few Asian beauty supplies that have it in Houston, I don't know if you can order it from them.  And in Dallas there are some Asian and one white owned in Oak Cliff, I still don't know if you can order.  If it seems like it will take a while for Austin to get the product then  let me know and I will see if I can check on ordering them from stores.


----------



## hair (Oct 31, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Chipmunk said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*bee said:* 
Hi, ladies!  Noone has said what happens to your hair when you stop using it.  I read where a couple of people stopped noticing growth when they stopped using Surge.  Does that mean your hair will fall out if you use it and stop?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Are you saying that their hair stopped growing at all? Or that their hair stopped growing as fast? 

[/ QUOTE ]

DOes anyone has the answer for that? What vesion do you all use or bought. The spray/ moisturizer. I called my walgreen's store and they didn't nothing about SURGE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might have to order mine online.


----------



## starz (Oct 31, 2003)

Can anyone tell me where this product can be purchased in New York City? Thanks.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 31, 2003)

Check out this thread. It has some info about NY on there: Surge in NY


----------



## LABETT (Oct 31, 2003)

LADIES.I cant wait to hear about the results everyone has
with this product I will definitely try after product challenge is over.GOOD LUCK.


----------



## licutiexx (Oct 31, 2003)

Count me in on the challenge too! Just gotta run by the bss or walgreens tomorrow


----------



## starz (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks.  I was hoping for a location in the Bronx or Manhattan.


----------



## nicolemc71 (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks DDHair. I ordered from Paynes this morning and they have already started shipping process. I will let you know if in the future if I can't find it here. Thanks again.


----------



## perfectpeace (Oct 31, 2003)

I called the company and asked two quetions:

1.  If you stop using the product, will your hair fall out like Rogaine or Monoxil?

The representative said "no."  He said the reason why your hair fallls out with Rogaine and Monoxil is because they use hormones.  A switch in hormones tends to cause hair to shed.  Women going through menopause or who stop using birth control can attest to this. Surge does not have hormones.  If you stop using it, your hair goes back to its normal growth rate.

2.  What is the effect of hair that has been "treated" with the Surge, or can you put a relaxer on new growth that has been treated with Surge?

The representative stated that this product will improve new growth to "lessen" the damaging effects of relaxer.  He states there are no side effects with using this product in conjunction with a relaxer.


I am just taking all his comments in with a grain of salt because a representative would not bad mouth his own company, but just thought I'd let you know. 

perfect peace


----------



## Purtygurly (Oct 31, 2003)

Starz- On 149th and 3rd (where the 2 stops, next door to Mcdonalds) there's an optima beauty supply.  I called the company and they told me that they sold the surge there, but I'm not 100% sure becsue the stupid store was closed by the time I got out of work.  I'll go there tomorrow to see...


----------



## DDHair (Oct 31, 2003)

It's so funny, I never had any of these worries when buying, I just saw biotin and bought!  It was shortly after I became a member of the board and I saw that biotin was important in hair growth, so I walked the aisles of all kinds of beauty supplies, from Sally's to the Asian ones, even drug stores and Wal-Mart and Target.  I saw products that said they grew hair or helped with healthy hair, but I did not see any of the hair growing ingredients, such as biotin, niacin, and inositol and that was all I knew at the time.  When I saw Surge, I was like yeah I am getting it, it has biotin (and Keratin Protein) , it didn't take long for me to  make the decision, because I foundly found the ingredient I was looking for. Now to be truthful, Fantasia IC Hair Strengthener Spray (which is also a fave) has more in it, Biotin, Vitamin B1, B5, Niacin, Hydrolyzed Keratin, and Panthenol, (as well as some of the same ingredients as Surge (so I don't see anything scary about Surge).  I guess because it is not a "name brand" or a familiar brand, we should be afraid, but hey, everything has to get it's start, but I do understand, we have had some nightmares in the hair business, just make your own choice, I like the product and all I can do is suggest it.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 1, 2003)

Yes, don'tspeakdefeat I would love to start a challenge thread!


----------



## ccd (Nov 1, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Purtygurly said:* 
Starz- On 149th and 3rd (where the 2 stops, next door to Mcdonalds) there's an optima beauty supply.  I called the company and they told me that they sold the surge there, but I'm not 100% sure becsue the stupid store was closed by the time I got out of work.  I'll go there tomorrow to see... 

[/ QUOTE ]

could you let us know if you get it there    ..i'm in Manh. can't seem to find it


----------



## Aerie17 (Nov 1, 2003)

ccd-

Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 2, 2003)

i hear you.  i have used surge since august and usually i have about 1/3 inch of growth per month, but now i have like 4 inches of growth monthly.  it's great stuff, except it leaves my hair dry.


----------



## hair (Nov 2, 2003)

Does payne&amp;#8217;s beauty&amp; barber supply, Inc takes money order. I called 3 places. 2 Sally's and walgreens. They never herd of surge or carring it. Is there another online stores that takes money if Payne does&gt;

Sorry for mispelles and tipos


----------



## hair (Nov 2, 2003)

Does payne&amp;#8217;s beauty&amp; barber supply, Inc takes money order. I called 3 places. 2 Sally's and walgreens. They never herd of surge or carring it. Is there another online stores that takes money order if Payne does&gt;

Sorry for mispelles and tipos


----------



## ccd (Nov 2, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Aerie17 said:* 
ccd-

Your hair ...... 

[/ QUOTE ]  Thank you soooooooo much!


----------



## JazzAngel (Nov 2, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Charlotte said:* 
i hear you.  i have used surge since august and usually i have about 1/3 inch of growth per month, but now i have like 4 inches of growth monthly.  it's great stuff, except it leaves my hair dry. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlotte, how long is your hair over all?  4inches of growth in one month??????  

With that kind of success I should get one bottle for my hair and another bottle to drink.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 2, 2003)

I hear ya JazzAngel. Ya 4 inches that is a lot tell us about it. How much did you get the first month you tried it? How do you apply it and how often?


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 3, 2003)

Armyqt 

Who is that women in yout signature? I stole her for you and she is now on my desktop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love her hair. She is my goal!


----------



## yokourt (Nov 3, 2003)

ccd, 
I love your black hair !


----------



## Leshia (Nov 3, 2003)

Good freaken grief! All I want is another 3-4 inches...that's all....*sighs* ....::goes to order Surge:::


----------



## ccd (Nov 3, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*yokourt said:* 
ccd, 
I love your black hair ! 

[/ QUOTE ]

ahhhhhh.......Thanks! (I've learned so much more since being on these boards.  I love it!)


----------



## Armyqt (Nov 3, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*brittanynic16 said:* 
Armyqt 

Who is that women in yout signature? I stole her for you and she is now on my desktop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love her hair. She is my goal! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Her name is Kenya Moore.  I love her hair too


----------



## sassygirl125 (Nov 3, 2003)

My friend and I rented   Trois  last year.  He was checking out the sex scenes while I was drooling over Kenya's hair!


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 3, 2003)

Charlotte, how long is your hair over all? 4inches of growth in one month?????? 

With that kind of success I should get one bottle for my hair and another bottle to drink.

my hair is about 9 1/2 inches now.


----------



## Britt (Nov 3, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Charlotte said:* 
Charlotte, how long is your hair over all? 4inches of growth in one month?????? 

With that kind of success I should get one bottle for my hair and another bottle to drink.

my hair is about 9 1/2 inches now. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good question... 4in. a month makes u wonder


----------



## chyna (Nov 3, 2003)

Go to walgreen's on-line; I did a surge and found it there.


----------



## starz (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks Purtygurly.  I purchased 2 bottles($4.99) today at optima bss on 149th st. and 3rd avenue.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 3, 2003)

Maybe she wanted to say that she grew 4 inches in the past few months.  I mean 4 inches in ONE MONTH??? Is that humanly possible?  
Ive never met anyone who can grow 4 inches of hair in ONE MONTH, not even people I know whose hair seems to grow really fast.  If this is true, that's great.


----------



## teenie (Nov 3, 2003)

Well I can say that I'm not on track to get 4 inches in 1 month.  Tomorrow I will be using the Surge for 1 week and I sure dont have 1 inch of new growth.


----------



## Tara (Nov 4, 2003)

Bumping so I can read


----------



## azul11 (Nov 4, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*starz said:* 
Thanks Purtygurly.  I purchased 2 bottles($4.99) today at optima bss on 149th st. and 3rd avenue. 

[/ QUOTE ]

is this location in manhattan? if not do you know train to go there? God bless you all.


----------



## Purtygurly (Nov 4, 2003)

starz- what???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I went there and they said they didn't have it!  I didn't believe them (I just didn't want to  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I looked for it myself.  Is it in the ailse or behind the counter?

How could the lady say they din't have it??? Stupid lady!  If I go in there and find it I'm gonna feel like killing her.  I had to order mine online for 12 dollars and change.
azul, it's in the bronx, but it's only 2 stops on the train into the Bronx.   The 2 and the 5 stop almost directly in front of the store.  You should  get off at third avenue-149th street.


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 4, 2003)

yes, i did get 4 inches of growth in one month.  it only took 2 and a half months for me to go from twa to 9 inches.  i also take biotin, msm, kelp, flaxseed oil and a multivitamin supplement.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 4, 2003)

How much of each supplement do you take? How often do you apply the Surge?


----------



## Teva (Nov 5, 2003)

4 inches in one month?  Ok so by the end of the year your hair should be at bra strap about 16 inches of hair. Next year at this time your hair should be to your waist. Good grief!


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Nov 5, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Charlotte said:* 
yes, i did get 4 inches of growth in one month.  it only took 2 and a half months for me to go from twa to 9 inches.  i also take biotin, msm, kelp, flaxseed oil and a multivitamin supplement. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Bumping because...you can't just stop there Charlotte!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




consistently 4 inches a month? Since when? Pics? How often/how do you use surge? What about those supplements-how much? How on earth did you get appr. 8 inches in 2 months???


----------



## starz (Nov 5, 2003)

Purtygurly, I found the Surge in the aisle at the store. It's at the front of the aisle (that has the hair coloring products), to your right. I think it was on the second shelf from the top. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tchutchuca (Nov 5, 2003)

I am curious too Charlotte, please share secrets


----------



## TigerOrange (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm taking a trip back to Columbia, SC to get some.  There is a BSS that sells it there  One of the few places in SC


----------



## hair (Nov 5, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*TigerOrange said:* 
I'm taking a trip back to Columbia, SC to get some.  There is a BSS that sells it there  One of the few places in SC 

[/ QUOTE ]

TigerOrange

What's BBS stands for. I'm in SC now but not in the columbia area on and off. I called to 2 sally's stores and don't have it. Or maybe I pronounce(sp) the word SURGE wrong. I emailed Payne's they take money order but they accept US postal money order. I don;t know how to get the US postal. I usally use Westren Union. I might find BSS in my area.


----------



## 2436 (Nov 5, 2003)

bss= Beauty supply store


----------



## hair (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks 2436


----------



## sassygirl125 (Nov 5, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*TigerOrange said:* 
I'm taking a trip back to Columbia, SC to get some. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Kim's in the Whitewater (Widewater?) shopping center at 3315 Broad River Rd sells all three Surge products.  It's in the doo-rag and hair color aisle.  Right after the hair color.


----------



## TigerOrange (Nov 5, 2003)

The Solid Gold on North Main has it.  That is right by the intersection of where the old Sam's used to be. They also have it a one store in Greenville.  I have no idea where it is though.  I called and the lady barely spoke English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You know how that goes.  I really hate to patronize these stores, but I really don't have a choice if I want this product.  They also have a store in Gaffney, Rock Hill, and Charleston.


----------



## Michelle79 (Nov 5, 2003)

The PJ in me wants to try this so bad.


----------



## JazzAngel (Nov 5, 2003)

I am begining to have second thoughts about the Surge, today I noticed that dispite all my efforts to keep my hair moist the ends of my hair are getting a bit dry.  

Anyone has this problem?  Today makes it one week of using it.


----------



## babyblue113 (Nov 5, 2003)

where can i buy this online?


----------



## debyjay (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey JazzAngel, because of the protein which tends to make hair hard, you need extra moisture. I will only be spraying my scalp with it daily and putting it on the length of my hair maybe twice a week. I used mango butter this morning on my ends then put on a plastic cap while I got ready for work. After a few minutes of that I had super moist hair -- ends included. Extra moisture is key, Keep at it girlie!


----------



## HoneyRockette (Nov 5, 2003)

I just ran out and bought two bottles after I lost my braid. I can't have that happening again. I bought mine in Jamaica.


----------



## joyous (Nov 5, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*JazzAngel said:* 
I am begining to have second thoughts about the Surge, today I noticed that dispite all my efforts to keep my hair moist the ends of my hair are getting a bit dry.  

Anyone has this problem?  Today makes it one week of using it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

A few of the ladies complained of this so they just spray on the scalp not their hair.


----------



## CORBINS (Nov 5, 2003)

Jazz Angel:  Try using the entire line of Surge. They work well together.  I was using the spray along and it made my hair hard also.  I decided to go back to the beauty supply store and buy the moisturizer and oil and used them together and my hair is softer.


----------



## debyjay (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey, make sure you moisturize. Braids dry out your hair normally and adding protein every day can cause more dryness. I suggest you use it on your scalp and seal it with a moisturizing spray. Some of the ladies are using S-curl I think.


----------



## katie (Nov 5, 2003)

would it be easier to apply Surge to the scalp with a cotton ball instead to prevent it getting on the hair?
I am not on the challenge or anything,just trying to help out.


----------



## debyjay (Nov 5, 2003)

It has a pretty precise squirt top so it can be aimed directly at the scalp.


----------



## JazzAngel (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks debyjay &amp; Corbins,

I was about to toss it. I will have to be careful not to get it on my hair.  I really thought that I was adding the moisture on my hair quite well but aparently not enough.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 5, 2003)

Not really Katie, because it says to spray on your hair too.  I believe that the best thing to do is like the other ladies said...spray and then seal with oil or buy the whole line and use it together.  Im not having any dry problems (thus far) because I seal it with the motion #9 oil.  Plus I stay in buns so my ends are ALWAYS moisturized. Also maybe once or twice in the day, I spritz distilled water all over my head, nape and edges too, just to kind of neutralize the Surge a little.  Im hoping this makes sense to someone.


----------



## hair (Nov 5, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*TigerOrange said:* 
The Solid Gold on North Main has it.  That is right by the intersection of where the old Sam's used to be. They also have it a one store in Greenville.  I have no idea where it is though.  I called and the lady barely spoke English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You know how that goes.  I really hate to patronize these stores, but I really don't have a choice if I want this product.  They also have a store in Gaffney, Rock Hill, and Charleston. 

[/ QUOTE ]


OK let me get this straight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Solid Gold is a hair supply store right. I'm in the SC area but most supply store don't have it. I might have to call all suplly stores with my area code.
Sorry for asking so many questions. I really want that Surge!


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Nov 5, 2003)

I spray and then I seal with moisture. I have had no problems with my hair being dry.


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Nov 6, 2003)

bump


----------



## hotshot (Nov 6, 2003)

i still want more info on 4 inches in 2 months! thats like the woman who grew 7 inches in 2month using lots of msm.  but she realized after she went to the doctor for chronic headaches.  Rapid hair growth can be really uncomfortable- charlotte how'd you manage it?


----------



## CORBINS (Nov 6, 2003)

I took the Revitalizer and put it in an old Wild Growth Oil bottle (because it has a pointed application tip).  I mixed the oil and the Woojee cream with the revitalizer.  I use that mixture on my scalp and hair.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 6, 2003)

Good idea! I am going to try that too!


----------



## nicolemc71 (Nov 6, 2003)

For anyone in the Texas area, do you know of the exact names of beauty supply stores that sell Surge. I want to see if it can be ordered by phone. I live in Austin. Thanks.


----------



## blackberry1913 (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm in Fort Worth, TX. I got mine from Gigi's Beauty Supply , here's the # (817) 457-2373


----------



## nicolemc71 (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks blackberry1913.


----------



## nicolemc71 (Nov 6, 2003)

I called Gigi's and talked to John (very nice person). He told me that they do take orders and can ship out anywhere; they also have a website that will be coming up in a few weeks where Surge and their other products can be ordered. I'll be ordering tomorrow and I'm so glad to find a place in Texas where Surge can be ordered. Thanks again for the info. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Turquoise (Nov 6, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*hotshot said:* 
i still want more info on 4 inches in 2 months! *thats like the woman who grew 7 inches in 2month using lots of msm.*  but she realized after she went to the doctor for chronic headaches.  Rapid hair growth can be really uncomfortable- charlotte how'd you manage it? 

[/ QUOTE ]






 Where did you read this?


----------



## HoneyRockette (Nov 6, 2003)

Turquoise that was Supernapa on LHL.


----------



## Turquoise (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks HR


----------



## hotshot (Nov 7, 2003)

true- i read that i while ago, and she did lots or protective stuff too


----------



## Turquoise (Nov 7, 2003)

How much msm was she taking a day? Or, did she mix it with her shampoo? And if so, how much was she mixing? 

-Thanks


----------



## hotshot (Nov 7, 2003)

she was putting some in her homemade WGO, and  i dont remember how much daily she took as vitamins


----------



## jellynote (Nov 7, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*bee said:* 
Hi, ladies!  Noone has said what happens to your hair when you stop using it.  I read where a couple of people stopped noticing growth when they stopped using Surge.  Does that mean your hair will fall out if you use it and stop?! 

[/ QUOTE ]


I'm on the product challenge so I've got to wait til its over, but I called the toll free # an was told that if I stopped using it my hair won't fall out and I won't lose my length  the only thing that will happen is my hair would go back to my regular growth rate. I can't wait to try this. I know my husband would love to see the growth in 14 days.


----------



## katie (Nov 8, 2003)

bump.How are the results for the Surge Challengers?Any more feedback ?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 8, 2003)

We will post the first results on Nov 10th.


----------



## LABETT (Nov 8, 2003)

I went to my bss today to buy some african black soap and
to my SURPRISE I saw surge sitting on the shelf.
I could not believe it SURGE IN MANNING S.C. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A small town I thought it must be snowing outside.
I grabb all three products with a big smile on my face.
YES I have failed the product hair challenge just could
not leave these products in  the bss because of the raves
from this board.


----------



## perfectpeace (Nov 8, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:* 
We will post the first results on Nov 10th. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Dang, Im missing out.  Im trying to be on this challenge but my product is still on the UPS truck.  They say it wont arrive until Nov. 11.  Oh well.  Ill just be happy to hear you all's progress.  Can't wait to hear how ya'll doing with this.

Quick question.  Since there is protein in the spray, is anyone skipping protein conditioners?  Or is your routine still the same?


----------



## DDHair (Nov 8, 2003)

I still used the protein conditioners.  But I do have a question.  I have been using Surge for about 4 months and now that I have braids I am able to see how much the stuff is actually working.  Didn't someone say there was MSM in it?  Because my new growth is ultra soft to the point where I can't tell how thick it is or how long it is and normally when I have braids my roots are thick, or maybe I can attribute this to my going natural period.  If I could guestimate I have about 1/4 in of new growth in back and center and I have had braids for a little over 3 weeks.


----------



## Nessa (Nov 9, 2003)

wow it looks good. But ima get castor oil first.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 9, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*DDHair said:* 
I still used the protein conditioners.  But I do have a question.  I have been using Surge for about 4 months and now that I have braids I am able to see how much the stuff is actually working.  Didn't someone say there was MSM in it?  Because my new growth is ultra soft to the point where I can't tell how thick it is or how long it is and normally when I have braids my roots are thick, or maybe I can attribute this to my going natural period.  If I could guestimate I have about 1/4 in of new growth in back and center and I have had braids for a little over 3 weeks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It has biotin in it and this other ingredient called "muccopolysacharides"  (sp)  I think that has something to do with MSM (not sure though)  I too am noticing how soft it make the hair, yet stronger and thicker at the same time.


----------



## hotshot (Nov 9, 2003)

glad to hear stronger and thicker, because i feel like i miss thickness when i use msm.  the softness is amazing but i miss roots that are hard to run my hand through.  that's why i get wary of vitamins/products that loosen the curl pattern. i love my naps!


----------



## debyjay (Nov 9, 2003)

Hotshot! girl you hit the nail on the head!!! That must be my problem. My hair is growing in fact it's really growing a lot, it is not thick. I have to put a few drops of castor oil in my Nexxus Headress for it to appear thick. I never ever suspected the MSM. Wow! My new growth is coming in sooo soft and I too love not being able to run my hands through my new growth -- hehehe. Girl you just might be right.


----------



## Meinzzfuture (Nov 9, 2003)

I joined the surge challenge as of today. Hopefully its all that it sounds cracked up to be. The product smells good to me though, Like coconuts. Waiting a month or 2 to report hopefully fabulous results. I get 4 inches this month and ill post 100xs with raves  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 joking.


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Nov 9, 2003)

Ditto!

I've definitely noticed thicker and softer! (started nov 3)


----------



## Aerie17 (Nov 9, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*katie said:* 
bump.How are the results for the Surge Challengers?Any more feedback ? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't know if it is my imagination or not, but my hair seems thicker...I KNOW it took twice as long to dry than normal yesterday..wrapped and under the dryer.  I was pretty shocked when I came out from under at my usual time and was taking off the paper wrap and my crown was still damp! I dried some more, still damp...dried some more, fully twice as long as usual! My son says it looks longer.  Won't measure until my next touch up in 2-3 weeks.  I am using it once at night, sprayed on my scalp, parting and going all over my head.  Sometimes I spray on ends before  moisturizing, then vaseline or other oil on ends to seal.  I braid in one braid, pin and then silk scarf at night.  I moisturize,(UBC) and phony pony in the morning.  By the way, did anyone see my post about Nexxus Epitome conditioner?  Stopped my breakage, shedding in its tracks, first use!


----------



## simone103 (Nov 9, 2003)

I've been using Surge for two weeks now and I have to say that it does what it claims. My edges are really starting to fill in, and to think I almost spent $20 for nioxin follicure booster.


----------



## hotshot (Nov 9, 2003)

debjay i think flax seed oil is supposed to help with thickness. i just know when i usually wear braids, the newgrowth is thick and bunchy at the root of the extension.  this time, it was super soft and maybe average thickness.  i love it for my skin and hair growth, though. so hopefully this surge, flax and maybe something else i dont know about will help restore my old school impenetrable roots!


----------



## luvhair (Nov 10, 2003)

i was thinking about this-- if everyone starts hearing about this it might start flying off the shelf and prices are gonna go up.  Has anyone thought about buying a large amount of this stuff?

Also is it like rogaine where after you stop using it your hair falls out?


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Nov 10, 2003)

No it is not like rogaine. I stopped using it for a couple of weeks b/c I ran out and my hair was fine.


----------



## perfectpeace (Nov 10, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*luvhair said:* 
Also is it like rogaine where after you stop using it your hair falls out? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I called the company about a week ago about this.  They stated that what causes hair to fall out after stopping the use of Rogaine are the hormones.  A change in hormone levels means a change in the numbers of hairs shedding.  The Surge company rep. stated that this product does not have hormones in it so if you stop using the prod., your rate of growth will just go back to normal--no side effects.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 10, 2003)

does rogane make your hair fall out......oh my....i thought it just helped to keep it in.......


----------



## Tara (Nov 10, 2003)

I got a note from my postman saying "Sorry we missed you" I was upset! LOL! Turns out they were just delivering my Hair Energizer pills. 

I'm guessing I should get my Surge either today or tommorow, I'm interested in seeing what takes place. In my photo album, I'm creating a "Surge" album, so I can track the progress month to month or maybe I should do it every 14 days? Since according to the product it only takes that long to notice a result.

I think I'll do it once a month. Photos that is.


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Nov 10, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Tara said:* 
I got a note from my postman saying "Sorry we missed you" I was upset! LOL! Turns out they were just delivering my Hair Energizer pills. 

I'm guessing I should get my Surge either today or tommorow, I'm interested in seeing what takes place. In my photo album, I'm creating a "Surge" album, so I can track the progress month to month or maybe I should do it every 14 days? Since according to the product it only takes that long to notice a result.

I think I'll do it once a month. Photos that is. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What is the url for the pic in your signature? Thanx.


----------



## hair (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm so surprise that Cathy Howes didn't made this product has her own. 1st: her price will be hard to buy when needed. 2md Only one good thing if she made surge : she might have moisture in plus 14. I think that's it. I glad all of you who try surge with results.

NOW I see why most you talk about if hormones (sp)in the surge.


----------



## Tara (Nov 11, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*HotCoCoGurl130 said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*Tara said:* 
I got a note from my postman saying "Sorry we missed you" I was upset! LOL! Turns out they were just delivering my Hair Energizer pills. 

I'm guessing I should get my Surge either today or tommorow, I'm interested in seeing what takes place. In my photo album, I'm creating a "Surge" album, so I can track the progress month to month or maybe I should do it every 14 days? Since according to the product it only takes that long to notice a result.

I think I'll do it once a month. Photos that is. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What is the url for the pic in your signature? Thanx. 

[/ QUOTE ]

http://www.greatlengths.net/jpg/sara05.jpg


----------



## Tara (Nov 13, 2003)

Okay, So I'm excited! I can admit it to you guys, I got my SURGE today, and tonight is night number one.

I didn't get any weird nose sensations, the smell is actually quite light IMO. My scalp doesn't have any sensation either. That's good to me, I don't want to be uncomfortable. I get that when I do my peppermint-hot oil treatments.

I can't remember if someone said this product had MSM in it, but I read the ingredients, I don't see it on there.

Tomorrow I will be using it as directed on the bottle, and use it twice per day. Once in the a.m. then again at night. I'll be taking my first "Surge" photo tomorrow, so that if there is growth or not, I can REALLY tell. Pics don't lie, but my eyes sometimes do. LOL!

Also, all over the bottle they keep saying "We guarantee it" so I'm thinking if I don't like it, I can get my money back.

I hope I can see a difference because with the amount of shrinkage I have, if I can see a difference in some photos, I'll KNOW it's working.


----------



## BronzeBrown (Nov 15, 2003)

This isn't to down anyone's success with this line, but I decided to do some 'investigation' into the possible reasons for the increased growth that Surge products encouraged, and I made some observations.

I was looking at the ingredients to all three of the products in the Surge line on walgreens.com, starting with the Revitalizer. Based on its ingredient listing, the Revitalizer 14 doesn't appear too different from a typical protein reconstructor, except that you're not rinsing it out. The principal three ingredients _aren't_ the biotin, keratin or the muccopolysaccharide (although the mucco is 4th)that it's marketed by. In addition to that, the biotin is so far down on the list:

*Hair Revitalizer*
Ingredients 
Water , Cetrimonium Chloride , Propylene Glycol , Muccopolysaccharides , Hydrolyzed Keratin Protein , Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein , Polyquaternium-7 , Biotin , Fragrance , Methylparaben , Aloe Barbadensis Gel , Propylparaben , Citric Acid , Sodium PCA 

The Woojee cream has even less 'Mucco' - it's the 7th ingredient down. A huge turn off for me is its high mineral oil content. 

*Woojee Cream*
Ingredients 
Water , Mineral Oil , Sorbitol , Stearic Acid , Glyceryl Stearate , Myristyl Myristate , Muccopolysaccharides , Cetearyl Alcohol , Ceteareth-20 , Sorbitan Monoleate , Hydroxyethyl , Cellulose , Tetrasodium EDTA , Tea Tree Oil , Olive Oil , Eucalyptus Oil , Coconut Oil , Shea Butter , Dicetyldimonium Chloride , Triethanolamine , DMDM Hydantoin , Fragrance 

The Lotion Motion is high in natural oils that most of us here already use - jojoba, olive and vitamin-e. I remember reading that Soybean oil - the principal ingredient - is high in protein, so it would make sense that users experienced stronger new growth with this product.

*Lotion Motion*
Ingredients 
Soy Bean Oil , Olive Oil , Jojoba Oil , Tocopheryl Acetate Vitamin E Oil , Aloe Vera Oil , Tea Tree Oil , Coconut Oil , Shea Butter , Clove Oil , Fragrance

Well that was my 'analysis' but congrats to everyone that have found this line to be very effective on their hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MoezThunder (Nov 16, 2003)

bronzebrown, I know this is kind of off the subject...but how do you make your rosemary spritz? I was thinking about adding rosemary and sage EO to my Surge. You know..."Turbo-Surged"


----------



## debyjay (Nov 16, 2003)

Hehehe -- "TurboSurged"


----------



## BronzeBrown (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey Moez. I use:
~ 8 oz distilled water
~ 10-12 drops of Rosemary eo
~ 1/2 tsp of pure vitamin e oil (28,000 IU - highly concentrated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Mixed all together and applied with a spray bottle. If you're adding the vitamin e oil, don't forget to shake the bottle before every use. I adore this mixture, it's made my hair so supple and seems to have cut down on the split ends (not enough though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## MoezThunder (Nov 17, 2003)

BronzeBrown have you noticed any increase in growth since using this mix?


----------



## BronzeBrown (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey Moez, well I've been cooling off on the hair measurements recently - I know that the spray has made my hair extremely soft, and keeps my scalp feeling clean in between washes [I shampoo]. In terms of growth..I think there's been a slight increase, but nothing drastic. Regardless of that, I feel like it's definitely contributed to my hair's health so I'll be sticking with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## HairObsessed (Dec 4, 2003)

Has anyone found this in Miami???


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 4, 2003)

i found it for 5 dollars, here in NY....lol.in a hair braiding center


----------



## Shana (Dec 4, 2003)

You all have convinced me. I ordered two bottles over the internet ($5.99 each). The shipping and handling charge  ($6.95) for ordering one bottle was more than the price of the Surge, so I ordered two to make the shipping charge worth my while.  With these rave reviews, how could I resist.


----------



## Chimma (Dec 18, 2003)

So, this must have been the thread that started the rush... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know if I had seen the "4.5 inches in 2 months" for the first time, I might have felt a little dizzy myself.

updates anyone?


----------



## Kitkat (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm late to the Surge bandwagon, but I'll be jumping on very soon.  Thanks DDHair for posting your results using Surge with braids.  Has anyone else with braids used this, and if so what were your results?  Does it make more sense for me to wait till I remove them for good?


----------



## HairFanatic01 (Jan 5, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM SO IMORRESSED. I'm going to Walgreeens tomorrow  to get me some! I mean 4 inches a month???? With my new vitamin regimen and everything I'm going to be set for the new year.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 5, 2004)

I got Surge Hair Revitalizer Plus 14, on Monday 29 December 2003 and I have started using it and on Friday 2 January, I got the 9 oil lotion and the Woojee cream. I'll taking pictures of my hair before and after the Surge, so I can see the difference. What I did notice that when I undid my hair to wash it on Saturday 3 January, my hair did feel very soft, and it had a thicker appearance, it could be due to the fact that I started putting Castor and olive oil mixture on my roots and also, I have been rinsing more as well. I did notice, I had my hair out for most of the day, before washing, and it did not revert in a very tight into my scalp, it still had the full appearance. I would like to join in the challenge, I suspect it did feel very different, I think it is having an effect, but I shall really be able to say, by the ending of January.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 5, 2004)

What a * joyous * report!!! (lol...sorry so corny).  Are u serious though?  

[ QUOTE ]

I myself have worn a weave and gotten 5 inches of growth in less that 3 months. Good luck the product really does work. 


[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## HairFanatic01 (Jan 8, 2004)

bump


----------



## HairFanatic01 (Jan 9, 2004)

I just got my bottles today!! 4 BOTTLES!!!!


----------



## jellynote (Jan 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*HairFanatic01 said:* 
I just got my bottles today!! 4 BOTTLES!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

me too


----------



## joyous (Jan 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*itismehmmkay said:* 
What a * joyous * report!!! (lol...sorry so corny).  Are u serious though?  

[ QUOTE ]

I myself have worn a weave and gotten 5 inches of growth in less that 3 months. Good luck the product really does work. 


[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]
Actually for me that's not phenomenal, because even without Surge my hair grows at least 1.5 inches which would be 4.5 inches in 3 months. The results with the weave in 11 weeks was 5 inches, so I got a extra half inch in 11 weeks instead of 12. And yes serious, though.


----------



## nbcgurl22 (Jan 9, 2004)

Well I usually only get a half a inch a month and I am up to 1+ inches per month now!!!!!!


----------



## joyous (Jan 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*nbcgurl22 said:* 
Well I usually only get a half a inch a month and I am up to 1+ inches per month now!!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Great girl, keep growing.


----------



## lthomas1 (Jan 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*nbcgurl22 said:* 
Well I usually only get a half a inch a month and I am up to 1+ inches per month now!!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I had an inch of new growth prior to using surge.  I now have 2 1/2 inches of new growth.  I started surge 12/16/03.  My last touch up Oct 22, 2003.  I am hoping to have six inches of new growth by my next touch up.  I plan on going six months or more without retouching my hair.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jul 26, 2004)

Good product so far...but I wash my hair every two days..But
it definately dries the hair out....I use oil sheen to help with the dryness.


----------



## ycj (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi ladies I am fairly new to this site as well and would love to join in on the challenge, if that's ok!


----------



## ycj (Sep 21, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> I have been using this as a moisturizer and the UHB creme moisturizer to seal it in. It is already feeling stronger. I can tell because I braided my hair in 2 ponytails and the ends felt so strong it is amazing!


Hi ladies, I am fairly new to this site and would love to join you on the challenge, if that's ok!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2008)

ycj said:


> Hi ladies I am fairly new to this site as well and would love to join in on the challenge, if that's ok!


 
Welcome to LHCF. I believe Surge 14 is a discontinued product. It's very hard to find now.


----------



## kellyshair (Mar 8, 2010)

When you guys get new growth sooner with the suppplements are you relaxing your new grwth sooner? Im growinig mine natural now but im about to wits end trying to work out and keep natural hair..


----------

